# [wengophone]problï¿½me de bibliothÃ¨que[rÃ©solu]

## deja_pris

Bonjour,

dï¿½sireux de communiquer avec les futurs collï¿½gues ï¿½ qui je ferai utiliser wengophone (...), j'ai dï¿½cidï¿½ de l'installer sur ma machine.

Ca donne ï¿½a :

```

rlespess@laptop_rlespess ~ $ sudo eix wengo

* net-voip/wengophone-bin

     Available versions:  (~)2.1_rc2

     Homepage:            http://www.openwengo.org/

     Description:         Wengophone NG is a VoIP client featuring the SIP protcol

rlespess@laptop_rlespess ~ $ sudo emerge -pv wengophone-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-voip/wengophone-bin-2.1_rc2  0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

rlespess@laptop_rlespess ~ $ sudo emerge  wengophone-bin

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-voip/wengophone-bin-2.1_rc2 to /

 * WengoPhone-2.1-rc2-linux-bin-x86.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * WengoPhone-2.1-rc2-linux-bin-x86.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * WengoPhone-2.1-rc2-linux-bin-x86.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * WengoPhone-2.1-rc2-linux-bin-x86.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking WengoPhone-2.1-rc2-linux-bin-x86.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking WengoPhone-2.1-rc2-linux-bin-x86.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-voip/wengophone-bin-2.1_rc2/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-voip/wengophone-bin-2.1_rc2/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-voip/wengophone-bin-2.1_rc2

>>> Install wengophone-bin-2.1_rc2 into /var/tmp/portage/net-voip/wengophone-bin-2.1_rc2/image/ category net-voip

>>> Completed installing wengophone-bin-2.1_rc2 into /var/tmp/portage/net-voip/wengophone-bin-2.1_rc2/image/

>>> Merging net-voip/wengophone-bin-2.1_rc2 to /

blablabla...

>>> net-voip/wengophone-bin-2.1_rc2 merged.

>>> Recording net-voip/wengophone-bin in "world" favorites file...

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

rlespess@laptop_rlespess ~ $ wengophone 

./qtwengophone: error while loading shared libraries: libgcrypt.so.11: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

rlespess@laptop_rlespess ~ $ 

```

J'ai tentï¿½ google, je suis tombï¿½ lï¿½-dessus, mais la solution proposï¿½e non seulement ne me convient pas, mais en plus ne fonctionne pas. J'aurais aimï¿½ savoir si il existait une solution plus propre.

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Installe le paquet dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.4 cette bibliothèque est dedans.

----------

## deja_pris

Yeah nickel ca marche !

Merci beaucoup.

----------

## titoucha

De rien   :Very Happy: 

----------

## deja_pris

Tiens je me permets de te poser une question : comment tu savais que la bibliothÃ¨que Ã©tait dans ce paquet ? Tu connais les trucs par coeur ou y'a un tool pour voir oÃ¹ on peut trouver telle ou telle biliothÃ¨que ?

----------

## Temet

 *Quote:*   

> /qtwengophone: error while loading shared libraries: libgcrypt.so.11: cannot open shared

 

Non, il sait lire   :Laughing: 

EDIT : le paquet est le nom de la lib, c'est la première chose que je fais dans ce cas (eix lib)  :Wink: 

----------

## deja_pris

 :Embarassed: 

Bon bah je le saurai...  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Oui mais ça ne marche pas toujours   :Confused: 

(encore que des problèmes de libs j'en ai plus vraiment depuis que je n'ai plus de binaire quand même...)

----------

## titoucha

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   /qtwengophone: error while loading shared libraries: libgcrypt.so.11: cannot open shared 
> 
> Non, il sait lire  
> 
> EDIT : le paquet est le nom de la lib, c'est la première chose que je fais dans ce cas (eix lib) 

 

Perdu j'ai utilisé 

```
equery b libgcrypt.so.11
```

 parce que j'avais la bibliothèque déjà installée     :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Oui mais quand tu l'as pas? ^^

----------

## titoucha

Ben j'utilise ta méthode   :Laughing: 

----------

## cylgalad

Va dans une librairie et achète un dico d'anglais :

LIBRARY => BIBLIOTHÈQUE

Arrêtez de lécher le cul des ricainsLast edited by cylgalad on Wed May 16, 2007 9:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## deja_pris

RectifiÃ©  :Smile: .

Au passage, tu devrais relire un peu plus souvent ta signature, je te trouve un peu agressif...

----------

## Temet

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Vas dans une librairie et achète un dico d'anglais :
> 
> LIBRARY => BIBLIOTHÈQUE
> 
> Arrêtez de lécher le cul des ricains

 

Ouais m'enfin quand on reprend les gens aussi brutalement, on évite de faire une énorme faute de français... ouvre un livre de grammaire et revois ton impératif!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cylgalad

Merci pour la correction (même si les accents s'affichent toujours mal chez moi).

Et n'oubliez pas : mort à la dictature sarkozienne ! Seule la lutte paye.

----------

## _droop_

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *cylgalad wrote:*   Va dans une librairie et achète un dico d'anglais :
> 
> LIBRARY => BIBLIOTHÈQUE
> 
> Arrêtez de lécher le cul des ricains 
> ...

 

<mode on s'éloigne du sujet>

C'est bien "va". Il n'y a pas de s au présent de l'impératif pour le singulier sur les verbes en er.

Des petits exos pour réviser.  :Very Happy: 

C'est quand même simple non ?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

</mode>

----------

## Temet

Hum... justement _droop_ ... il a édité son message et a corrigé, il avait mis un "s" au début...

On met un "s" quand on écrit : "Vas-y", pour faire la liaison, sinon non!

Qui aime bien, châtie bien, je te montre la sortie (c'est pour rire bien sûr  :Wink: )

----------

## l_arbalette

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Et n'oubliez pas : mort à la dictature sarkozienne ! Seule la lutte paye.

 

???????

----------

## _droop_

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Hum... justement _droop_ ... il a édité son message et a corrigé, il avait mis un "s" au début...
> 
> On met un "s" quand on écrit : "Vas-y", pour faire la liaison, sinon non!
> 
> Qui aime bien, châtie bien, je te montre la sortie (c'est pour rire bien sûr )

 

Avec l'édit, on a l'impression que c'est toi qui rajoute une faute  :Laughing: 

Autant (ou "au temps" pour les tatillons) pour moi alors   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## titoucha

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Va dans une librairie et achète un dico d'anglais :
> 
> LIBRARY => BIBLIOTHÈQUE
> 
> Arrêtez de lécher le cul des ricains

 

Tu y tiens à ta définition   :Confused: 

----------

